# implants in an ASC setting



## pochranek (Sep 6, 2012)

We are trying to get our implants paid by CMS and are currently using C1713 which is not a recognized code by CMS for ASC setting.  My question is - would L8699 or A4649 be appropriate HCPCs codes for implants?


----------



## w.baxter1073@gmail.com (Sep 6, 2012)

*Implants for ASC's*

I also work for an ASC, and we use the C1713-GY and get paid.  If your implant does not fulfill the C1713, you may want to try the L8699, but DON'T forget the -GY modifier!


----------



## pochranek (Sep 6, 2012)

*implants in ASC setting*

Dear W Burns

Thank you so much!!  I never thought to use the modifier.  Your help is very much appreciated!


----------

